# Deworming with Safeguard



## SVFBoers (Dec 20, 2016)

I try not to deworm my goats as I don't want to create immunity to certain medications, but recently I noticed that my goat's eyelids were very pale pink, almost white. I always have used Safeguard goat dewormer as it is the only available dewormer for goats in stock. So far I have given my one goat a triple dosage on Tuesday and then another triple dosage yesterday(Wednesday). I had read to do a triple dosage every day for 3 days and then follow up with a stronger dewormer about 10-14 days later to kill anything that has hatched. Am I doing this correctly? I have always dewormed my goats on a schedule, i.e. once in the spring once in the fall. Never have they gotten worms, it was always just a preventative. Thanks!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's best to have a fecal done to see what worms you are treating for. Safeguard does not cover all worms. I think the 3 day in a row dose is if you're treating for tapes.


----------



## SVFBoers (Dec 20, 2016)

Should I switch to Valbazen? I also have a bottle of that.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

You can mail a sample to midamerica and they will email you the results. It's cheap and quick

http://midamericaagresearch.net/instructions.php


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would switch to valbazen , safeguard is no longer effective in most areas..a fecal is a good idea...but sounds like with anemia they need something stronger then safeguard. you might also address the anemia

Red cell 6 cc per 100 pounds once daily for a week, then once a week until eye lid color improves. you can choose injectable iron, but should have epi or a large dose of benadryl on the ready as some goats react severely to injectable iron. dose is 4 cc per 100#
B 12, is RX and dose is 1 cc per 25 pounds once a day. You can buy and keep on hand B Complex PLUS which has more 12 in it. 
50/50 mix of apple cider vinegar and water..20-30 cc once a day
high protein feed, alfalfa and natural browse help the goat rebuild red blood cells...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a quick note: valbazen should not be used on pregnant goats :thumbup:


----------



## SVFBoers (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I saw the red cell pellets as my local TSC has them but wasn't sure if they were safe for goats. I have heard many people complain about safeguard in my area because it is weaker and doesn't do as well as a job. I have even heard about people who said it didn't work at all. I worm with that as a preventative so that is likely why they have worms....because my preventative was ineffective.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Red cell is safe for goats. I have found copper bolus to be a much better remedy for anemia though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

red Cell liquid is better then pellets...you can dose directly...they dont always eat the pellets


----------



## SVFBoers (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks all for the help. I talked with my vet today while he was seeing another one of my goats and he said that the goat he was seeing wasn't anemic and he wouldn't worm it but if the other one had white eyelids he would worm it if he were me. I gave valbazen the other day 1 cc per 10# and gave some probios to her too. He recommended I give her a shot of iron dextran so I am going to try that!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Did he do a fecal?


----------



## SVFBoers (Dec 20, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Did he do a fecal?


He did not, since the purpose of the visit was not for the worms. It was just a question on the side I asked him. He said she was not showing any symptoms of worms so he would not recommend me worming since it would be overmedicating and cause resistance.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Red cell is safe for goats. I have found copper bolus to be a much better remedy for anemia though.


 I am bring up this old thread I found while searching tips for anemia- how to you give the copper bolus? is it liquid or capsules and where do you find it? thanks. Do you ever do both the copper and red cell


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, I have done both. Copper bolus comes in capsules of itty bitty copper oxide rods. You can open them up and dose it however your goats will eat it... on a peanut butter sandwich, mixed in mashed banana, on their grain, etc.


----------

